# <<<< Friday Pics>>>>



## mkk (May 7, 2009)

.


----------



## mkk (May 7, 2009)

.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

A couple of very good friends! What a Summer it has been !!!!


----------



## therealbigman (Jul 14, 2010)

mkk said:


> .


Wish I had some kind of photo skillz , GREAT SHOTS.


----------



## mkk (May 7, 2009)

Thanks bigman. Its an entry level Nikon with kit lenses. Very user freindly to the rookie


----------



## bohunk1 (Nov 12, 2006)

*Dry Hills*

went to the hills this week. WOW!! is it dry


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

*Last Week - Georgian Bay, Ontario 9:30pm*

.


----------



## bohunk1 (Nov 12, 2006)

*some AXIS cam*

the date is right but the time is off


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

mkk said:


> .


hey mkk,

what breed of pup is that?


----------



## Capt Jim West (Feb 24, 2010)

*Best Friends*

Girls Love the Beach!


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Are you a tortilla person.

Was able to mow for the first time this year.


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

First Birthday for Granddaughter Katy with Awesome Suprise and a tear or two....

Kims father John (Ret. Army Col.) doing hamburgers/hotdogs for 30 guests

Katy giving Grandpa a class in Ornithology....

suprises opened

goat roper out fit with nacona roach killers

******* tractor cake

Granny Robs and crew...

Cake eating freestyle...

AND! THE SUPRISE!.....Her Daddy attending the party (2 am Afgan time) and visiting with everyone from a remote mountainside for 28 beautiful minutes.....PRICELESS.


----------



## SeaTex (Aug 27, 2009)

*Haven't Posted Pics in a while*

Been busy on "The Project"

1- Just got it home washing the inside out.
2- Prior to new paint and decals
3- New paint inside and out, with new seats
4- Motor repainted with new decals
5- Trailer - new bearings, bunks, carpet, and cold galv. and a spare tire.
6-7- Everything back on the trailer hooked up headed for test run.
8- Going in the water Fayette Co.


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

1.) Everytime I walk into our kitchen I have this uncontrollable urge to turn off the lights. Then I remember I had a Sola-Tube skylight installed a few weeks ago. Lovin it!

2.) WTH?

3.) WTH? Part Deux...

4.) There, I did the dishes...


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Took the kids croaker fishing. 

Sunrise in Kemah. Smooth water and I am on the way to work.


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

New bow yesterday















Close on my first house today








So much for being debt free


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

Four months old on Tuesday...

...I can already feel time begin to accelerate.


----------



## Livininlogs (Oct 12, 2005)

goatchze said:


> Four months old on Tuesday...
> 
> ...I can already feel time begin to accelerate.


 What a Cutie


----------



## crashboatbasin (May 21, 2009)

my happy baby boy!!!! 6 weeks old


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

goatchze said:


> Four months old on Tuesday...
> 
> ...I can already feel time begin to accelerate.


Just be ready friend mine turns two in just over a week and it happens FAST!

I can't give you any more green but that pic is MONEY!


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

Made me laugh
Matthew at his Karate promotion
Embarrassed by his instructor 
TG1's 30x30 Man Cave
Karate tricks


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

I've got a few this week.

First week of August and I still fill my bag when I go to the garden.
The results...

My new purchase..........Hurricane season is here, have you GYST? (got your stuff together)

This child loves a garden and vegetables, when I pick her up from daycare, first question/statement is "I wanna go GARDEN".

She wiped her fingers on her pants......and I saw the Kool Aid man!

Our Pianist.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Jay Baker said:


> Are you a tortilla person.
> 
> Was able to mow for the first time this year.


How much will you charge to teach my dog to mow? I have a z turn also.

I always like Friday pics. I too wish I was photo gifted.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Jiffy Lube, is it "do, DUE, or doodoo" i'm confused
my friends Shawn and Tiff at their baby shower
my dude, Cabo in his bed


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Sunrise the other morning...



















A few years ago off skyline...


----------



## Weather Or Knott (Feb 25, 2008)

random pics from the summer


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Some Quick Pics from VT, Newport R.I. ( The Breakers ) Cape Cod and NYC the day the stocks Crashed..


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Vacationing with With My Daughter and her Friend Jess ( both 15 ) was a bit of a challange. It was mind boggling observing the capsulation of text and Facebook for a week..

PS...And there was pleny of Fluke / Flounder Blues caught... No pics as in not time to think about it while on VACA...LOL.. 

Temps were low 70-t0 low 80 all last week. Now back to Sweatson.


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

Great Pics Capt. Dave. NYC is my wife and I's favorite city. She's PO'd that I didn't take her this year yet. Love the last pic in Little Italy. We love eating there on the sidewalk at night


----------



## MissingSTexas (Oct 3, 2007)

*MiniVaca*

We took a quick trip to South Texas for the weekend and had a blast. It was my Wife and Kids first time visit and my 1st in 10 years.
We visited Rockport Beach, had a great time @ the Texas State Aquarium, and stopped off at the Big Tree in Lamar on the way home.


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

goatchze said:


> Four months old on Tuesday...
> 
> ...I can already feel time begin to accelerate.


What a little cutie! Great 2,000th Post! Congrats!


----------



## PenMakerWillie (Nov 5, 2008)

*1st trip in exactly a year...*

Finally was about to get some time on the water. Celebrated my Dad's birthday and had a great time.

My brother and some early morning shots.


----------



## thabeezer (Aug 13, 2007)

Outdoor Kitchen Project


----------



## Blastn & Castn (Mar 11, 2010)

SeaTex said:


> Been busy on "The Project"
> 
> 1- Just got it home washing the inside out.
> 2- Prior to new paint and decals
> ...


Lookin good . Hope good luck 2 ya. Sent ya a PM.


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

1) Giving an heirloom to a young man..his (deceased) fathers deer rifle.... that I've held for him for 21 years
2) sneaking through the brush
3) waiting on corn


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

My very large nuts.


----------



## Lesto (Mar 4, 2005)

My wife and I had our 23 wedding anniversary last weekend. She wanted to get rid of the "Soccer Mom" Yukon, and get back into her beloved Mustangs. This bugger will scoot!!


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

1) April 2010
2) July 2011...same location
3) Overlooking Garner State Park


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

huntinguy said:


> Just be ready friend mine turns two in just over a week and it happens FAST!
> 
> I can't give you any more green but that pic is MONEY!


Sent some to him and crashboatbasin! Good looking kiddos!

We need a "slow down" switch we can turn off\on with kiddos in our lives. My girl turns 5 in Oct and my boy is 1.5. sad4sm


----------



## Skeeter Bait (Jan 17, 2006)

*Smokey the Guide Dog Puppy*

We are raising a pup for Southeastern Guide Dogs out of Fla. Also puppy sitting his sister this week. Week has been a non stop blast. They are turning 7 months in a couple of days. Smokey (male) is 55#, Parkie (female) is 60#.

1) mirror image
2) the chase is on
3) naps are good


----------



## Loyd (Aug 13, 2009)

The Tiananmen Square, The Forbidden City, and The Great wall. I think all of China was taking the same route I was that day. Oh, and that is not the sky being cloudy or foggy. That is some serious smog.


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Random this week . . . fished with Dad and my niece, and hung out with Baby.


----------



## Reel Hooker (Oct 14, 2009)

*Lake Houston has a little leak..........water is going away*

Lake Shadows boat-ramp, in my hood........!!! We look forward to Lake Conroe's generous donation.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

Reel Hooker said:


> Lake Shadows boat-ramp, in my hood........!!! We look forward to Lake Conroe's generous donation.


i bet the mosquitos are unreal out there....


----------



## Reel Hooker (Oct 14, 2009)

...........actually, this has been one of BEST years out here on the lake.....without all the 'skeeter's.



POC Troutman said:


> i bet the mosquitos are unreal out there....


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Surf fishing this week. Took my phone wading or I would have more! 
Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

-Nick via Tapatalk


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

i think im in love



Skeeter Bait said:


> We are raising a pup for Southeastern Guide Dogs out of Fla. Also puppy sitting his sister this week. Week has been a non stop blast. They are turning 7 months in a couple of days. Smokey (male) is 55#, Parkie (female) is 60#.
> 
> 1) mirror image
> 2) the chase is on
> 3) naps are good


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Few from last weekend again at the mud park


----------



## mkk (May 7, 2009)

one last pic of the moon tonight


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

One night on the dock

Ice machine is back up...didn't know I missed it so much! Hopefully get another seven years out of it! 

Sargent Beach this morning

Scrubs

Bad batch of Gamakatsu hooks! Never had one break and this is the third one out of 2 bags of 10!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

bohunk1 is that Mill Creek Road above Utopia in those pictures?

TH


----------



## Capt. Juarez (Jun 20, 2008)

here a couple of the past week enjoy


----------



## Capt. Juarez (Jun 20, 2008)

couple from the redfish video shoot with Tobin


----------



## txbigred (Aug 7, 2007)

Black Widow:










Malibu area in Calif.










Mountain stream:










Mt. Shasta:


















Lake Shasta:










Looking out from Lewis Hill Calif.


----------



## scotccrn (Jan 4, 2006)

Don't see much about Mt. Shasta on this forum. I grew up looking at Mt. Shasta and Mt. Lassen out my bedroom window. Sure miss the Mountain views. What were you doing at Mt. Shasta? Did you go to the caverns?


----------

